# A strong and chiling wind blew down our face as we went up



## ChicoAnimado

Hello.

I'm trying to find a translation for that sentence.

My try:
_Сильный и замороженный ветер сдул наши лица когда мы шли вверх.

_The meaning is we went by means of funicular.

Thank you.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Cильный морозный ветер бил/дул нам в лицо по пути наверх.

*"ветер *сдул* наши лица" actually means that it _blew our faces off_


----------



## Syline

ChicoAnimado said:


> _Сильный и замороженный ветер сдул наши лица когда мы шли вверх._


That is something from a horror movie ))) Means that the wind erased our faces, blew them off (as Carrot Ironfoundersson wrote) )))

Btw, "замороженный" means "frozen", smth that is affected by frost.


----------



## Explorer41

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Cильный морозный ветер бил нам в лицо по пути наверх.
> 
> *"ветер *сдул* наши лица" actually means that it _blew our faces off_


Also "морозящий"


----------



## Vektus

Maybe "когда мы поднимались", just as one of the variants to translate.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Explorer41 said:


> Also "морозящий"



Well, it's winter now... How would you call 15c if not "мороз"?!


----------



## Explorer41

Э.. Да, мороз. И если в мороз дует морозный ветер, и морозит моё лицо, то я и называю его морозящим. 

Честно говоря, я не могу представить себе морозящего ветра в неморозную погоду.


Vektus said:


> Maybe "когда мы поднимались", just as one of the variants to translate.


I think, "пока мы поднимались" in this case. But why to get there at all?  "по пути наверх" seems to be the best translation -- the shortest one.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

Explorer41 said:


> Э.. Да, мороз. И если в мороз дует морозный ветер, и морозит моё лицо, то я и называю его морозящим.
> 
> Честно говоря, я не могу представить себе морозящего ветра в неморозную погоду.



В общем, по мне так оба варианта вполне правомочны, а то что-то мы запутались.


----------



## Vektus

"Морозящий ветер" sounds very strange, I've never met this expression in books. Google finds a lot of results for this phrase but I don't think it's right if you need a literary translation.)
"Морозный ветер" will be the best and the most neutral variant.


----------



## Explorer41

Vektus said:


> "Морозящий ветер" sounds very strange


Надо же. Мне-то оба варианта нравятся, с небольшим предпочтением в пользу "морозящего"; и я согласен с *Carrot Ironfoundersson*, который говорит, что "оба варианта правомочны".


----------



## Vektus

*Explorer41, *я не возражаю, просто человек не знает русского, и я не хотела бы давать ему на вооружение не-литературные выражения. Если у меня не получилось найти подтверждение в худ.лит., я лучше не буду это использовать, если речь идет о серьезном переводе.)


----------



## Syline

Never heard of "морозящий".    

Some other variants for "chilling wind" from me: 
холодный ветер (weaker than морозный)
ледяной ветер (stronger than морозный)


----------



## Manuel Lucero

ChicoAnimado said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm trying to find a translation for that sentence.
> 
> My try:
> _Сильный и замороженный ветер сдул наши лица когда мы шли вверх.
> 
> _The meaning is we went by means of funicular.
> 
> Thank you.


The original sentence does not seem to be correct. I think it ought to be "A strong and chiling wind blew in our faces as we went up", and the translation would be "Сильный, леденящий ветер дул нам в лицо, пока (или "в то время как") мы поднимались".


----------



## ChicoAnimado

Manuel, I think you may be right. I may have written it wrong, but the first part of your variant is practically the same to what *Carrot Ironfoundersson *proposed.

Anyway, thanks a lot. You've ALL been of great help.


----------



## Social Dancer

в русском языке про очень холодный ветер (chilling wind) говорят "обжигающий ветер"...


----------



## Maroseika

Social Dancer said:


> в русском языке про очень холодный ветер (chilling wind) говорят "обжигающий ветер"...



Боюсь, без контекста нельзя было бы понять, холодный воздух или горячий. Я бы предложил обжигающе-холодный.


----------



## Hoax

Морозный - adjective
Морозящий - participle


----------

